# Creating new bloodlines



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

I was wondering how many on this board have tried to create their own lines. And what was your motivation for doing so? What were you trying to produce specifically? Were they to be primarily for your own use, or public market? What issues did you face in your breeding program, and how did it affect the outcome of your intended goals?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We did, own purpose and view on a dog. We still breed for ourselves, others seem to like what we breed ;-)


----------

